# Importing a car to Italy



## Noodlepip

Hello

Does anyone have knowledge of how one imports a car into Italy? I am now registered as a Resident and have a RHD Saab with French plates (front headlamps are already adjusted to European standard). My Italian is still rather dodgy so if you know someone who could expedite this for me, I would be obliged.

Many thanks

Noodlepip


----------



## scottsinton

Noodlepip said:


> Hello
> 
> Does anyone have knowledge of how one imports a car into Italy? I am now registered as a Resident and have a RHD Saab with French plates (front headlamps are already adjusted to European standard). My Italian is still rather dodgy so if you know someone who could expedite this for me, I would be obliged.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Noodlepip


If you are in Abruzzo, there is a person,Italian,who used to live in USA,and now lives outside Rapino who will do it for you.
David


----------



## stefanaccio

scottsinton said:


> If you are in Abruzzo, there is a person,Italian,who used to live in USA,and now lives outside Rapino who will do it for you.
> David


But pay attention because there are two places with the name "Rapino" in Abruzzo. One of them is near Teramo.


----------



## Noodlepip

*Importing car*



scottsinton said:


> If you are in Abruzzo, there is a person,Italian,who used to live in USA,and now lives outside Rapino who will do it for you.
> David


Thanks David for responding. I don't suppose you have a name or contact number? 

Many thanks

Annelise


----------



## Noodlepip

Thanks Stefanaccio - I could have spent wasted hours hanging around in bars in the wrong flippin place!


----------



## Noodlepip

Wow - I've just noticed that you guys have responded in the wee hours of the morning - insomnia or after crazy late parties...? 

Where are you guys based, out of interest. I'm in south Chieti, Abruzzo.

Annelise


----------



## scottsinton

Noodlepip said:


> Thanks David for responding. I don't suppose you have a name or contact number?
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Annelise


Hi Annelise
I cant find his card, but if you contact an Englishman Roy Freezer-0039 0871898515 who lives in Pretoro not far from Rapino, he will be able to put you in contact with him. I am back in NZ at the moment and the details are at our house in Poggiofiorito. Hope this helps.
David Sinton


----------



## Noodlepip

Many thanks David. Most kind of you - I will do as suggested.

Hope you're having great weather in NZ? I'll buy you a drink when you're next in Italy!

Best regards

Annelise


----------

